# Wiring schematics needed



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

i need a schematic for 1 humbucker, 1 tone, 1 volume...n e one?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ashot2thehead said:


> i need a schematic for 1 humbucker, 1 tone, 1 volume...n e one?



I have a few links to some pages on the main site. Just whip in there and click on the wiring diagrams. www.guitarscanada.com/home.htm


----------



## ashot2thehead (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.stewmac.com/freeinfo/

lots of fun here

Andy


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

and http://www.guitarelectronics.com


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

+ http://www.singlecoil.com/frmset.html

Andy


----------



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.guitarnucleus.com/schems.html


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.seymourduncan.com/support/schematics.shtml


----------

